# 250k where best to Invest ?



## TeslaTim (8 Feb 2022)

Hi I've just sold an BTL property  and I am now in the lucky position to have 250k to Invest, so I'm looking for ideas or mybe feedback of what other people have done with a cash lump in the current climate.
I was considering a UK Trust fund but 
I'm  open to all suggestions. 
I am  60years old and just plodding along in a 50k a year job for another few years with no spouse and  with an weekly outlay which is very manageable. I do have a son who is 32 and has just bought his own house with his wife..

I have the following asserts with no debt.

300k in a pension
80k in various shares
75k  in cash.on deposit 
300k PPR mortage free..
plus the 250 lumpsum...


----------



## Sarenco (8 Feb 2022)

Are you maximising your pension contributions?  You can contribute 40% of your salary to a pension from 60.

One option would be to invest your pension 100% in a global equity tracker fund, maintain your stock portfolio as it is and invest the €250k lump sum in State Savings products.

Another option to consider would be spending a portion of the lump sum on making your home more energy efficient.


----------



## ClubMan (8 Feb 2022)

When are you planning to retire?
Are you maxing out your pension contributions (full tax relief on up to 40% at your age):





						Tax relief for pension contributions
					

This page outlines the tax relief for pension contributions




					www.revenue.ie
				



If not then perhaps you should.
I'm assuming that you have a pension with competitive charges (0% on contributions and < 1% annual management fee).

Edit: post crossed with @Sarenco's. Snap!


----------



## TeslaTim (8 Feb 2022)

Yes my pension  is competitive rate wise and i was putting 30% in my pension but I upped th this 40% this year.
I'm not too sure about the  whole 250k going into state savings  as was happy with some risk especially with inflation running at around 5%.
No early  retirement plans as happy enough in the job,but that could change.


----------



## Sarenco (8 Feb 2022)

Well, if you invested your pension pot 100% in equities, you would have more than 50% of your financial assets invested in growth assets.

Do you need to take any more risk to meet your financial objectives?


----------



## nad (8 Feb 2022)

What about considering the Prize Bonds for a lot risk investment for part of you lumpsum.?


----------



## ClubMan (8 Feb 2022)

nad said:


> What about considering the Prize Bonds for a lot risk investment for part of you lumpsum.?


Prize Bonds are not really an investment but rather a ticket for a raffle with very long odds of winning anything significant, that is redeemable at its nominal face value (the real value of which will decline due to inflation). No harm in having a few but I wouldn't really consider them really part of a diversified savings/investment portfolio or put much of that into them.


----------



## HecTom (8 Feb 2022)

Think hard as to what makes you happy in this life ( please don't say working for someone else and helping them make money).
Remember  you are in a great position but time is running out faster than you can imagine especially when you retire. So my advice is to keep a little security and spend it on yourself or else someone else will have a great time spending it for you and they may not have been as sensible as you.


----------



## TeslaTim (10 Feb 2022)

Interesting replies so far, and reading some of them have me asking myself do i actually  need to invest it at all at this stage, but i keep coming back  to where to put it with inflation running at about 5% to try maintain its value is the big question ..any other options will be much appreciated...


----------



## ClubMan (10 Feb 2022)

What's your investment timeframe?


----------



## TeslaTim (10 Feb 2022)

Around 3 to  5 years..


----------



## ClubMan (10 Feb 2022)

That's probably too short a timeframe for a high equity investment. You might want to see if you can find a low charges unit linked (or similar) investment fund that offers low/medium risk funds suitable for such a timeframe. But the tax treatment of such funds if far from ideal.


----------



## time to plan (10 Feb 2022)

TeslaTim said:


> Yes my pension  is competitive rate wise and i was putting 30% in my pension but I upped th this 40% this year.
> I'm not too sure about the  whole 250k going into state savings  as was happy with some risk especially with inflation running at around 5%.
> No early  retirement plans as happy enough in the job,but that could change.


A minor point, but have you also paid the additional 10% of salary into pension for last year, which I believe you can do up to 31 October this year?


----------



## ClubMan (10 Feb 2022)

time to plan said:


> A minor point, but have you also paid the additional 10% of salary into pension for last year, which I believe you can do up to 31 October this year?


Only if they turned 60 last year.
It's not clear if that is the case.


----------



## newirishman (4 Mar 2022)

toxatyt said:


> If you are good at crypto you can put them there, without risk there will be no wins



Indeed! At the OP's age, he has plenty of time to make up for any losses in case he finds out that he isn't "good at crypto".
For example, by holding down his 50K-a-year-job for well into his 70ies.


----------



## Horatio (6 Mar 2022)

While you are asking for investment ideas and you already have received a few I would strongly echo what HecTom above said. Treat yourself.  Do you like cars? Sun holidays? 

Live a little

Best of luck!


----------

